# Cabelas Visa Card Hacked...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone else having issues with this?

I had a fraudulent purchase on my visa card back in like aug...I had them send me a new card...didnt use it at all, put it in a box and closed it up...oct 13...more fraudulent activity...luckily it was credited back(i think the company caught it who was making the sale...)

anyhow, this could mean only one thing...cabelas visa has been hacked...and if its hacked someone has access to it currently...cause my new card never used at any location is being used...only person who would know about that card is cabelas visa...anyhow getting my 3rd card issued...hopeful no more fraud

Anyhow curious if others have had any thing similar happening with their cabelas visa...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope, no issues here. Your "old card" remains active until you activate and start using the "new" card. So if you put it (the new one I assume) in a box so to speak, your compromised card remained usable by the hackers.

When you get a new card activate it and destroy the old one ASAP.

PS: The folks running cabelas card in my experience have been right on top of things. I've gotten calls from them many times when I've made a purchase that they felt they should follow up on (falls outside the normal spending patterns). The funniest one was we drove down to vegas, got gas in UT county and drove to vegas non stop. Stopped for gas there and by the time we got to the hotel they were calling to check on the spending. Told them we are in Vegas for the weekend and they cheerfully replied "Well then, go have fun! We'll make a note to ignore charges while you are down there". Very pleasant to deal with.


-DallanC


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I had some fraud on my account the exact same time as well. The representative I talked with actually canceled the card immediately and sent me a new card. I haven't had any fraudulent charges since.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

gwailow said:


> I had some fraud on my account the exact same time as well. The representative I talked with actually canceled the card immediately and sent me a new card. I haven't had any fraudulent charges since.


Ya thats what i did...deactivated the old and was reissued a new one...which in oct has itself also been used to purchase goods(fraudulently) luckily it was returned(it wasnt caught by the fraud detection that the first one was as it they called me when strange activity was happening...I only noticed the activity cause i was looking at my online statement and saw it there...)

anyhow new one coming...though im somewhat skeptical of keeping it...ill see if it has more fraudulent activity....


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I was in Cabelas today(found some 22LR)and a gentelman wanted to sign me up on their card.I asked him about the problems I had heard of them being hacked,he had no knowledge of any thing about it.Needless to say I turned him down.Any way while I was there my wife said "do you want to get anything else?"I came home with a new pair of duck waders*OOO*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fraudulent cards are closed immediately always, regardless of anything happening on a new card. All banks deal with fraud, that certainly is odd to have fraud on a never used card. Only fraud I've ever had was on Cabela's, nut cardholder has zero liability as long as you report a lost card in a timely manner.


----------



## bitwave (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re:Cabela's visa hacked*

I just got hit with fraudulent charges today 12/01/2014 for WWW DOT BONUSLAR DOT AZ AZ. I got the txt alert and called right away then had them decline the charges and cancel the card. Cabelas fraud department handled the situation professionally and no fuss about canceling the card. I only used the card with a handful of vendors as I do with my other cards (amx, chase, paypal) no others were compromised so far. They couldnt even spell my last name correct on the card even though they had my photo id, ss number and supposedly ran a credit report before issuing the card. I should have got the hint then and shut the door that's pathetic they couldnt even copy the information correctly from the form I filled out.


----------

